# Mooshine Donation - Waxstock



## WHIZZER

We are proud to support Sebastians Action trust and have done so over the last few years -

Those that were at Waxstock will have known that we were selling the limited Moonshine wax that was made by BOUNCER and we agreed that we would donate £2 for every pot sold on the day to Sebs trust










a total of £110 was made for the charity on the day and I believe another £70 was made in the sales on the site by Bouncer ( his donation will be made very soon)

You can find our page here and see the donations made by DW members etc HERE 

And This shows how much we have raised as a community HERE

We would like to thank all of those that purchased one of the Waxes and Bouncer for helping to produce it :thumb:

If you would like to learn more about the trust please check out

HERE


----------



## The_Bouncer

Indeed a Big thank you for everyone that purchased this wax :thumb:

The donation of £70 has been made from sales received this end to make a total of £180 donated to this brilliant charity.

Thank you all for your continued support.

Jay


----------



## spursfan

Great effort by all the guys who bought this Wax, especially Bouncer for once again donating money to a worthy Charity:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Ongoing

Used my Moonshine the other day, and just wanted to say how good a product it is. And even better some of the profit went to charity. 

Well done all involved


----------



## Valverjunky

Any pics yet of it being used.


----------

